# Replicated Hill Marine 5 blade



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Never seen that on a skiff. What are the dimensions?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Xcapnjoe said:


> Never seen that on a skiff. What are the dimensions?


Should be around 12-12.25” diameter and I think a 14-16” pitch. I’ll have to clarify.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Need one lol.... price ?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Not sure yet. Let me wet test her this week and get back with you.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Please reach out directly on ur findings as Im super interested as well for my Zuke 60 on a Mosquito


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Please reach out directly on ur findings as Im super interested as well for my Zuke 60 on a Mosquito


Will do!


----------



## Swflz (Dec 22, 2020)

Following. Good luck! Please post results


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

She arrived today. I’ll install and test tomorrow.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That oughta have gobs of stern lift.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

So ran her today:


Ran quicker. Got to 36.7 mph @6000 rpms and then it’ll want to porpoise and then loose speed. Better than my Foreman which is usually 32-33 mph. 
I had to jack the motor down to 2 on my bobs and tilt all the way down and slowly get into the throttle. If you go quick it starts to bite and then blows out.
Talking to Ron now and he’s gonna start another 5 blade with a larger hub for more low end bite.
She does look mean though. Pic below and to be continued with the next revision.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I kinda miss mine


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A Foreman is not a speed prop


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Foreman is not a speed prop


No it is not


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> I kinda miss mine


You mean miss mine? Haha


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Tabs help at all?did you catch any fish lol


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> Tabs help at all?


Yea but then I’ll look my speed gains.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

We are going to go with another 5 blade. Bump it up to a larger 12.5” diameter and drop from 16” to 14” of pitch to help with getting more bite, but also allow for more rpms.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> You mean miss mine? Haha


I don’t miss rattling my power head off though


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> I don’t miss rattling my power head off though


It just our old etecs were POS!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> It just our old etecs were POS!


Unless your hub went bad... my foreman is rougher at idle than these five blades.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> It just our old etecs were POS!


truth, when they start going down hill, its a steep grade


----------

